
Insights and feedback on an Idea - bkujur
Would you buy a robot that plows snow for you when it snows? Is there a market or customer for such a product? People buy the ones which vacuum and mow your lawn.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=S-YuFxN5nQw
======
kevindeasis
Would I buy one, if it was cheap enough.

I think it would be better to offer it as a service. I can see your customers
being apartments, schools, etc. In fact, if you start calling them right now
you might be able to find early adopters.

